# Pellegri a parte, Messias e Florenzi in palestra. Tourè…



## admin (2 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, col solito Rebic (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-forse-per-il-derby-messias-e-florenzi.109168/unread ) anche Pellegri ha lavorato a parte, oggi, Messias e Florenzi invece hanno lavorato in palestra.

Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato ancora a causa della botta presa nel match precedente.


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, col solito Rebic (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-forse-per-il-derby-messias-e-florenzi.109168/unread ) anche Pellegri ha lavorato a parte, oggi, Messias e Florenzi invece hanno lavorato in palestra.


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, col solito Rebic (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-forse-per-il-derby-messias-e-florenzi.109168/unread ) anche Pellegri ha lavorato a parte, oggi, Messias e Florenzi invece hanno lavorato in palestra.


Pellegri una roba imbarazzante..a 20 anni è più sfasciato di un 50enne


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2021)

*Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato *


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato *


Domani non serve, ma se non c'è domenica è un casino.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Domani non serve, ma se non c'è domenica è un casino.


Nessun casino, calabria a sinistra e Kalulu a destra.


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nessun casino, calabria a sinistra e Kalulu a destra.


Eh si Kalulu contro Perisic non è che mi ispira molto...poi l'ultima volta non è stato così...ha giocato Kalulu a sinistra e Calabria è rimasto a destra.


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato *


Orami ballo è un perno della squadra


----------



## Pit96 (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato *


È inutile anche quando serve


----------



## Giangy (2 Novembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> È inutile anche quando serve


Io preferisco Kalulu a Ballo. Almeno qualche numero per migliorare c'è.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Kalulu a Ballo. Almeno qualche numero per migliorare c'è.


Kalulu mi piace da centrale o da terzino destro. Ma per il poco visto come terzino sinistro mi è sembrato proprio spaesato. Concordo nel dire che Calabria lo vedrei meglio lì, con Kalulu a destra


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, col solito Rebic (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-forse-per-il-derby-messias-e-florenzi.109168/unread ) anche Pellegri ha lavorato a parte, oggi, Messias e Florenzi invece hanno lavorato in palestra.
> 
> Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato ancora a causa della botta presa nel match precedente.


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Kalulu a Ballo. Almeno qualche numero per migliorare c'è.


Kalulu a sinistra sembra un'altro calciatore
e non è un complimento.. meglio Calabria


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, col solito Rebic (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-forse-per-il-derby-messias-e-florenzi.109168/unread ) anche Pellegri ha lavorato a parte, oggi, Messias e Florenzi invece hanno lavorato in palestra.
> 
> Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato ancora a causa della botta presa nel match precedente.



ogni partita fatta Touré é migliorato


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Novembre 2021)

Spero stia bene, giochi e faccia l’assist vittoria.
Per molti Leao era da cestinare nell’umido..
Mah..
Bennacer non adatto
Tonali scarso
Kjaer vecchio


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, col solito Rebic (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-forse-per-il-derby-messias-e-florenzi.109168/unread ) anche Pellegri ha lavorato a parte, oggi, Messias e Florenzi invece hanno lavorato in palestra.
> 
> Sempre cm.com Tourè oggi non si è allenato ancora a causa della botta presa nel match precedente.


Pellegri pacco clamoroso.


----------



## Giofa (2 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> ogni partita fatta Touré é migliorato


Spero tu abbia ragione ma io più lo vedo meno mi sembra un calciatore


----------

